# Striping kit for Grasshopper 729



## copper44 (Jul 23, 2018)

Did a quick search but didn't come up with much. Has anyone ever seen or made a striping kit for one of the front mounted Grasshopper mowers?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Have you checked Big League Lawns?

https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/grasshopper.html


----------



## copper44 (Jul 23, 2018)

Harts said:


> Have you checked Big League Lawns?
> 
> https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/grasshopper.html


Yes, unfortunately those all are for Midmount mowers.


----------



## Hawgwild69 (May 1, 2018)

I also have a 729 Big Block and haven't been able to find a kit that fits.


----------

